# programador jmd



## naxox (Jun 13, 2006)

hoola he estado buscando programadore y el que mas encuentro es el pipo2 pero anteriormente prbe este circuito y me quemo el PIC     siedo que estaba bien exo....

alguien sabe  de algun programador serial jmd???

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

naxox dijo:
			
		

> hoola he estado buscando programadore y el que mas encuentro es el pipo2 pero anteriormente prbe este circuito y me quemo el PIC     siedo que estaba bien exo....
> 
> alguien sabe  de algun programador serial jmd???
> 
> saludos



Hola, la web del JDM es esta
http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic.htm

Pero esta mejor el quarkpro 2
http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/ArtapaArg.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 22, 2006)

Alguien ha armado el programador quarkpro 2 tal cual como se encuentra en el pdf q posteo EinSoldiatGott? Les comento la situacion, pasa q un profesor tiene el mismo programador pero lo compro armado. Y pareciera q tiene algunos componentes conectados en lugares distintos q los q se muestra en el pdf (por ej creo q hay un diodo zener en la placa en un lugar donde segun el pdf iria un 1N4148). Asi q me queria sacar la duda si el circuito del pdf funciona correctamente. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 22, 2006)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Alguien ha armado el programador quarkpro 2 tal cual como se encuentra en el pdf q posteo EinSoldiatGott? Les comento la situacion, pasa q un profesor tiene el mismo programador pero lo compro armado. Y pareciera q tiene algunos componentes conectados en lugares distintos q los q se muestra en el pdf (por ej creo q hay un diodo zener en la placa en un lugar donde segun el pdf iria un 1N4148). Asi q me queria sacar la duda si el circuito del pdf funciona correctamente. Desde ya muchas gracias!



Hola yo lo arme es el que uso actualmente, le agregueun interruptor dip, pues la primera vez que lo hice tenía que estarlo conectando y desconectando en cada programación 

Funcina al 100%.

Saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 22, 2006)

Muchas gracias me quedo mas tranquilo!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 22, 2006)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias me quedo mas tranquilo!



Piensa armarlo?

Aún conservo el .sch y el .brd que me hice por si le interesan.

Saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 22, 2006)

Jajajajajja Muchas gracias por la oferta, acabo de pasar unas 2 horas y media armandolos . Si los tenes a mano y me los podes mandar a Ivanniksich@gmail.com te lo agradeceria mucho, para tener algo a prueba de fallas, jeje.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 22, 2006)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Jajajajajja Muchas gracias por la oferta, acabo de pasar unas 2 horas y media armandolos . Si los tenes a mano y me los podes mandar a Ivanniksich@gmail.com te lo agradeceria mucho, para tener algo a prueba de fallas, jeje.



Hola le pongo el link para que lo descargue hice varios Boards el untiled3.brd es el final mío, borre los componenets y puse vías de mayor tamaño por que como lo hago pro el método del papél si las dejo chicas como las pone el programa al pasarlas a l abaquelita me desaparecen.
En el untiled.brd vienen con componentes.

Es para eagle.

Saludos

http://files.filefront.com/Cargador_Picszip/;5179171;;/fileinformación.html


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 24, 2006)

Hola! Baje los archivos, pero cuando los quiero abrir me salta un error de q necesito la version 4.1 o superior (yo tengo la 4.09). Entonces me baje la ultima version de la pagina de Cadsoft (creo q 4.13) y me salto otro error distinto q dice q los archivos se corrompieron durante alguna transferencia de información o q fueron editados con una version pirateada del eagle. Alguna idea de como lso puedo llegar a abrir?? D Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Baje los archivos, pero cuando los quiero abrir me salta un error de q necesito la version 4.1 o superior (yo tengo la 4.09). Entonces me baje la ultima version de la pagina de Cadsoft (creo q 4.13) y me salto otro error distinto q dice q los archivos se corrompieron durante alguna transferencia de información o q fueron editados con una version pirateada del eagle. Alguna idea de como lso puedo llegar a abrir?? D Desde ya muchas gracias



Hay 2 opciones, o usted intento parchar su eagle y lo hizo mal, o su eagle ha detectado que el mío esta patched .

Trato de hacer legal su eagle?

Saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 24, 2006)

no, no trate de crakearlo... ( es mas no tengo ninugn crack para la version q baje ). A mi me da la impresion de q detecto q tu version del eagle esta crakeada . Adjunto foto del error a ver si alguien sabe con certeza cual es el problema y como solucionarlo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> no, no trate de crakearlo... ( es mas no tengo ninugn *Palabra Censurada* para la version q baje ). A mi me da la impresion de q detecto q tu version del eagle esta crakeada . Adjunto foto del error a ver si alguien sabe con certeza cual es el problema y como solucionarlo.



Jaja, todo por no pagar. Ahora le mando los archivos de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## JUDAZ (Jul 8, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa saber si el transistor Q3 en el circuito del quarkpro 2
es un bc547 como los transistores Q1 y Q2 o es un 557.

ademas siento curiosidad si un portatil es capaz de alimentar el circuito para que este funcione?  

              gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

JUDAZ dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa saber si el transistor Q3 en el circuito del quarkpro 2
> es un bc547 como los transistores Q1 y Q2 o es un 557.
> 
> ademas siento curiosidad si un portatil es capaz de alimentar el circuito para que este funcione?
> ...



Es cierto, deben haberse equivocado el q3 debe ser pnp, pero en la lista lo marcan como npn.

Sin embargo lo correcto es el pnp.

Yo nunca lo he probado en laptops, pero he leido en foros que no funciona debido a que los voltajes que proporciona la laptop son 9 y 5v , pero inténtelo y si no, tendrá que hacerse uno de los que tienen su Fuente de alimentación aparte.

Saludos


----------

